# my ratties and MOM&KITTENS!



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Firstly i'd like to say that today i've brought home little rattie from my work. I decided that they weren't going to be well socialized enough. so the mom and her babies are here, she's a beautiful albino, young 5 or 6 months. I believe that the father was a hooded and i think her kits will be mixed. I live in Connecticut if anyone was thinking about getting a new ratty or 2 soon. the babies were just born one or two days ago so they won't be ready for another 5 weeks or so. I myself am going to be keeping 2 of the boys from the litter. there's 10 kittens, i think there's 6 females and 4 males, but they're so young its hard to tell.

NEXT is my 
Louie:

























M2, i got him and his brothers from a family
















Hugs&kisses








w/Louie>








Butterscotch


















>ALSO butterscotch and hugs&kisses have been starting fights, i'm worried i'm not going to be able to keep them, since i only have room for the big cage. and if i have to seperate them i wouldn't be able to keep them. If anyone is interested in these boys they're really sweet, they just don't get along with my louie.

THANKS!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww 3rd pic looks like my roobs also is 1 ov the hammys made of a bandana? ive never thought of that b4!


----------

